# Shuttle Launch live coverage on the net



## vonGarvin (9 Sep 2006)

For any fellow Space-Geeks out there, go to http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html?skipIntro=1
and watch in REALPLAYER live coverage of NASA coverage of the launch.  There is even radio chatter! 

I'm such a nerd.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Sep 2006)

I'm watching it right now - best of luck to those Astronauts. T minus, 57 minutes!


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Sep 2006)

Glad to see that I'm not the only Milhouse out there!
 8)


----------



## patrick666 (9 Sep 2006)

Truant, they'll say, TRUANT!!! 

Hopefully, nothing goes wrong pre-launch and will go smoothly.


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Glad to see that I'm not the only Milhouse out there!
> 8)



And I think your link may have just turned me into one!

Great link!


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Sep 2006)

My daughter just asked me:
"Is that a real, live rocket they are about to launch?  It's somewhere, right now, and we're watching it?"
"yep!"
"Cool!"

I have created another geek!

(where is the "Milhouse" avatar when I need it????)


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2006)

The ground crew has been calling this shuttle The Penguin. Why you might ask ? Because its black and white and doesnt fly. ;D


----------



## patrick666 (9 Sep 2006)

Garvin, you're on a roll.  ;D

Is it me or is a NASA second significantly longer than a regular second? 



> The ground crew has been calling this shuttle The Penguin. Why you might ask ? Because its black and white and doesnt fly.


 - Good one haha


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Sep 2006)

LOL- My daughter just asked me what they do if they have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2006)

Excellent launch. Too bad it wasn't a real-time feed though.

I watched her take off on CNN 35 seconds before it aired on the site.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Sep 2006)

Yep - good, safe launch and without a hitch. 

Quite amazing to watch, actually.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2006)

Well a Canadian is now in orbit.


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Well a Canadian is now in orbit.



He certainly is!! CNN aired an interesting profile on him earlier this morning. Whooo..he seems really really smart.


----------



## Milhouser911 (9 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Glad to see that I'm not the only Milhouse out there!
> 8)



Hey, I resemble that comment!


----------

